# Murphy's Law



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

This past summer there were several occasions when I saw a pair of reds crossing a small clearing near my house. As soon a season opened I set out a few dirt hole sets in the area. After a few weeks of empty traps I moved them. I even hunted that clearing a time or two hoping to bring one in. This morning, the day before season ends, I noticed a set of tracks crossing that clearing so I went out to investigate it. I couldn't make out the tracks, but by a rock (which was the backer of a dirt hole set) was this









Man I hate when they outsmart me


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You think they're sending you a message ?


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

im gonna have to agree with don on that one...lol dont that figure


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Send them a message right back Mick Take a big ole dump right there next to it...







No pics required...or wanted.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

LMAO.....and because you triple dog dared me I guess I have to now. BRB!

Ok, now I feel better, TAKE THAT FOXES!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just so funny.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I fully expected a picture of a log in the snow...

no a real log.... as in a fallen tree


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not that creative Don or my mind just stays in the gutter.... or both!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I once heard a guy that was coyote trapping had a coyote dig his trap out, flip it upside down, and THEN take a dump right on the trap!!!!


----------

